# Jobs for SAP BO/HANA consultant in Canada



## farefin (Nov 22, 2016)

I am SAP BO/HANA consultant with around 7 years of experience.Looking forward to file a PR for Canada.Just wanted to know how difficult is to search or get a job for my profile in Canada.How is the demand of SAP BO/HANA consultants in Canada?
Anyone can please help answering me.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

farefin said:


> I am SAP BO/HANA consultant with around 7 years of experience.Looking forward to file a PR for Canada.Just wanted to know how difficult is to search or get a job for my profile in Canada.How is the demand of SAP BO/HANA consultants in Canada?
> Anyone can please help answering me.


Your question is unanswerable. Canada is the second largest country in the world so you cannot ask about the job market for a specific profession "in Canada". The job market varied widely from one area to the next, as well as within geographic areas. If you narrow down where you intend to live your question will become more answerable.


----------



## farefin (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok..So let me put the question in this way. Which province in Canada has higher jobs availability for SAP BO/HANA consultant?The reason i am asking is ,as of now i have not planned for moving to any specific area but based on the jobs available for my job profile i will target that area.

Regards
Faizan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

farefin said:


> Ok..So let me put the question in this way. Which province in Canada has higher jobs availability for SAP BO/HANA consultant?The reason i am asking is ,as of now i have not planned for moving to any specific area but based on the jobs available for my job profile i will target that area.
> 
> Regards
> Faizan



Again, your question isn't really answerable. With the exception of the Maritime provinces, Canadian provinces are very large. Ontario, for example, is one third the size of the entire country of India. Would you ask about jobs in India, or would you narrow it down to certain regions or cities so as to be more specific? That is what you have to do in this situation as well - narrow things down to specific regions and/or cities.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If I was looking to move to Canada as a pharmacy technician and went solely by "where are the best job prospects?" as my only criteria, I could possibly be sadly disappointed. 

Let's say that the best jobs are in Toronto. 

Toronto is a nice place to live (my Mom and her family was raised there and one of my brothers and his family live there too). 

Toronto is also _very_ hot and humid in the summer (similar to Mumbai/Udaipur/Jaipur/Agra/Delhi in October) and cold in the winter (-22C with wind chill when I was there in January '15). 

I am prone to heat stroke in the summer and very cold air makes my skin dry and itchy and it triggers bronchitis in my lungs. 

Vancouver is a more temperate climate that is easier for me to live in - not so hot and humid in the summer and warmer than Toronto in the winter... I still suffer from the occasional bout of heat stroke but only once or twice a summer and my bouts of bronchitis aren't as severe or frequent. . 

It would be the ideal place for me to live but...

the job market isn't as robust in Vancouver as it is in Toronto. 


Where would you suggest that I go to live? 

If I want a good job and chose to go to Toronto, I run the risk of being sick for a good part of the year. 

If I went to Vancouver, I wouldn't be as sick as often but my job search might be a little more difficult. 

I'd have to look at all of the "possible" places to live and see what the positives and negatives of each outside of a work life and then make my choice based on that instead of where the best job prospects are. 

Besides, what might be the norm now may not be so in the future.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where the most jobs are, is often also where the most people are competing for it. But the most jobs in for your profession, you will find in/close to the big cities


----------



## visha (Sep 19, 2016)

Farefin,

How is the job market for SAP HANA/BO/BW/BODS in canada?


----------

